# Toxin Sacs or Adrenal Glands?



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I just received my shipment from Heavy Support yesterday. I got 2 more boxes of Gargoyles (3 in total), and I plan to make them escort my PoM Bread. I did a small test game against myself using the Adrenal Glands upgrade, but noticed that after the effect wears off (locked in combat for 2 turns) they start to get really crappy.

So should I give them Toxin Sacs instead, because that way I'd always wound on a 4+ and those non MEQ armies I'd get a reroll. Or should I take both, but that would be expensive...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

On gargoyles, both. 1 point each is not expensive for the added effect. Init 5 and rerolling to wound against MEQs is sweet.

I'm a fan of backing them up with preferred enemy as well.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yeah... If I use AG *and* TS, I get to reroll missed wounds on the charge... Thanks, but 400 points for one unit?


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I don't see how it can be 400 points even with both upgrades. I won't get into point totals because I don't want GW shutting down the site, but even at the largest unit size you're no where near 400, that'd be the cost for two sizeable units.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Toxin Sacs is worth it for the 4+ to wound.

Adrenal Glands will make you wound Marines on a 4+ on the charge anyway, and the extra I means you will be striking first, but in later rounds of combat and against anything else they will be a lot less effective.

Taking Adrenal Glands with the Toxin Sacs will mean that you will get the re-rolls to wound with the poison 4+ as well as striking first, which is quite an effective combination, however it brings the unit up to 133% of its initial points cost.

It all depends on what role you want them for.

If you want them to take on MC's or generally higher T enemies with their poisoned attacks, i would just run the Toxin Sacs and leave out the Adrenal Glands.

If you want them to take out MEQ's, then i would take both Adrenal Glands and Toxin Sacs.

If you want them to take out GEQ's, then i would run just Toxin Sacs providing the enemy has I3 for the 4+ to wound with re-rolls, otherwise just Adrenal Glands for the improved inititive and 3+ to wound.

If you are unsure of who you will be playing against, i would consider taking both upgrades, however just remember that they still die just as easily to shooting as before, and are costing you an extra 33% more points.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Frankly, we're talking about GARGOYLES here.
They have that 6 to hit rule, that's what you capitalise on, that's what they do in melee.
If you want raw power, use Hormagaunts, Gargoyles are fast gunners who can melee decently if they need.

Preferred Enemy is what you do with them, if you have a decent chance to wound, you re-roll to hit only if you fail, if your chance to wound is poor, you re-roll to wound if you don't get a 6.
This is decent power, they can hurt anything with Toughness, and can do so fairly well, but by far are inferior to Hormagaunts with Toxin Sacs and Adrenal Glands.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Preferred Enemy is what you do with them, if you have a decent chance to wound, you re-roll to hit only if you fail, if your chance to wound is poor, you re-roll to wound if you don't get a 6.
> This is decent power, they can hurt anything with Toughness, and can do so fairly well, but by far are inferior to Hormagaunts with Toxin Sacs and Adrenal Glands.


Umm, preferred is only re-roll to hit, where are you pulling the re-roll to wound from?


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Winterous said:


> This is decent power, they can hurt anything with Toughness, and can do so fairly well, but by far are inferior to Hormagaunts with Toxin Sacs and Adrenal Glands.


In terms of points invested hormagaunts and gargs (with or without the upgrades) are almost identical in terms of damage. Gargs are faster though and thus more likely to be in the right place when required. They are also fairly good at providing cover saves to units behind them and have a respectable shooting attack. Hormagaunts are scoring.

You pays yer money and makes yer choice.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree that Hormogaunts are generally better in cc, but I need a retinue for the PoM, plus, 30 Gargs flying straight at you is terrifying to behold.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would give them toxin sacs so that they are more geared towards the assault phase and close combat.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Putting aside what I said before, I think Adrenal Glands are a better option.
You'll want to be reducing casualties as much as you can, so the Parasite can do his work.


----------

